# Gamer Laptop für maximal 700 € Vergleich



## richmond (12. März 2011)

*Gamer Laptop für maximal 700 € Vergleich*

Hallo an alle,

ich möchte mir schnellstmöglich ein Laptop zum arbeiten, spielen und Audiobearbeitung kaufen und habe
maximal 700 Euro zum ausgeben, mehr geht leider wirklich nicht.

Ich habe schon 2 heraus gesucht und wollte mal dringend Eure Meinung hören welcher besser wäre,
ein dritter ist auch noch dabei aber nur ein 15" was mir nicht so lieb wäre.

Acer Aspire 7745G-484G50 Mnks mit einer HD5850
ACER Aspire 7745G-484G50MNKS -i5 480M bis 3,19 GHz/4GB RAM/500GB HD/ATI HD5850

oder

Packard Bell EasyNote LM94-SB-158GE mit einer HD6650M
Media Markt. Packard Bell EasyNote LM94-SB-158GE. Top-Notebooks bei Media Markt. Jetzt anrufen, bestellen und abholen.

das ist der 15 Zöller
Notebook Acer Aspire 5742G-488G75MNKK5742G LX RB902 141

Freue mich auf Eure Meinung und Euern Rat 

.


----------



## richmond (12. März 2011)

*AW: Gamer Laptop für maximal 700 € Vergleich*

habe noch vergessen Beispiele zu nennen welche Spiele so gespielt werden oder welche Software genutzt wird, also funktionieren sollten :

*Spiele :*
Resident Evil 5, Fifa 11, NBA2K 11, Civilization V, Mafia 2, Assassin's Creed 2, Fallout New Vegas, 
James Bond Blood Stone, Pate 2, Splinter Cell Conviction,  Batman  Arkham Asylum  usw.

*Software :*
Photoshop, Cubase, Ableton 7, Virtual DJ, Magix Web Designer...


----------



## Alex555 (12. März 2011)

*AW: Gamer Laptop für maximal 700 € Vergleich*

ich würde kein Acer nehmen. Die meisten Acer Notebooks throtteln unter Last, spätestens im Sommer kannste dann wieder den Desktop zum zocken nehmen. Für 700€ wirste niemals ein Gerät bekommen, mit dem du länger als 1-2 Jahre gescheit zocken kannst. 
Wie wäre es mit diesem Notebook: Dell XPS 17-Notebook 
Eine GT 550M ist auch ganz ordentlich, + Sandy Bridge CPU
Gaming bekommst du für diesen Preis nicht, vllt. gebraucht in der Bucht, aber niemals neu. 
Grüße Alex555


----------



## richmond (13. März 2011)

*AW: Gamer Laptop für maximal 700 € Vergleich*

würde mich *sehr* über mehr Antworten freuen da ich mir eigentlich ein Gerät in den nächsten Tagen kaufen möchte


----------



## x-up (13. März 2011)

*AW: Gamer Laptop für maximal 700 € Vergleich*

Ich bin zufrieden mit

Notebooks > TOSHIBA > Gaming > TOSHIBA Satellite L650-1Q2 - Gamingeinsteiger II bei notebooksbilliger.de


----------



## richmond (15. März 2011)

*AW: Gamer Laptop für maximal 700 € Vergleich*

schade das meine Frage leider nicht so gut angekommen ist bei den Usern
aber falls es irgend jemanden interessiert, ich habe mich jetzt für dieses entschieden !

*Acer Aspire 7552G-N934G50Mnkk*


AMD Phenom II X4 N930 4x 2,00 GHz
4096MB DDR3 Ram  

500GB HDD
ATI Mobility Radeon HD 5850 1024MB DDR3
WLan, HDMI
Windows 7 Home Premium 64 Bit 

Das Notebook kostet  *699 Euro*  inkl. MwSt. und *mit kostenlosen Versand*.

Denke im Bereich Preis/Leistung einfach Top !


----------

